

Silicon Valley smells today - mman

Does anyone know what is causing the odor outside today in the valley? I noticed it all the way from san jose to mountain view. It&#x27;s not a garbage smell, it smells almost like peanut butter.
======
nicholas73
Possibly an aircraft fire drill at Moffett Field. NASA Ames Fire Dept. is
using propane for the fire.

~~~
smartician
Ha, and I thought our HVAC was broken.

------
dlinder
Are you smelling the famous peninsula Trichloroethylene plume? Some people
describe it as unbaked cookie dough:

[http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=88](http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=88)

------
sixQuarks
sorry, I ate beans last night

